
Resonate – A community-owned music network - rgbrgb
https://resonate.is/
======
guitarnick
Their unique pricing structure is that listeners pay 0.002 for the 1st play of
a song, 0.004 for the 2nd, and it keeps doubling until you reach the 9th play
where you will have paid around a dollar to finally own it.

This is just my limited understanding of the rather inconsistent marketing
copy. There is also a section about using a blockchain for DJs which I will
not even try to comprehend on a weekend.

~~~
Shoue
It sounds like if you're not the "average listener" you'd be spending way more
money than with Spotify. If you thoroughly enjoy an album every day you'd
spend like $300 a month from the sound of it.

They also state "Obviously we have no way of knowing exactly how this will
actually break down", which does not instill much confidence in their tiered
payment system.

~~~
the_pwner224
$1 will let you try 500 songs. If in your musical explorations you listen to
200 songs once, 200 songs three times, and 100 songs many times (price capped
at 9), then you would spend 200x0.002 + 200x0.014 + 100 = $103.2.

So the cost of exploring new tracks is almost zero, and for the ones you like
you end up paying $1 to buy. To me that seems pretty cheap - you can add 10
new songs per month to your _permanent_ collection for the same price as
Spotify, with nearly unlimited trials of new songs.

To me this specific implementation seems to be not great (they talk about
blockchain, no big artists on it yet, etc.), but the model seems very fair to
me, and as a consumer I would prefer a model like this where the people I
listen to actually get a nontrivial amount of money.

------
slang800
Is this DRM free?

